# convertin hand meat grinder



## chapski369 (Jun 17, 2008)

Deer season is upon us. I was wondering if anyone could tell me on information on how to convert my hand meat grinder into an electric. I was looking online at some conversion kits, and let see, who has an extra hand to run an electric grill. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a motor for direct drive into my grinder or a pully system with the motor size to fix my problem. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Buckshootr (Nov 2, 2005)

I bought a hand grinder from Northern Tool a couple of years ago. Took the auger into a machine shop and had the handle end machined to fit a pulley I bought. They charged about $30. I then bolted it to a board along with a small electric motor and used a small belt to drive it. Used a standard outlet box with a light switch for turning on an off. Works great and is always being borrowed by my buddies to grind meat. Probably have about $140 in it with the electric motor being the most expensive part.


----------



## mymanimal (Feb 1, 2009)

Get a good thick piece of plastic first and bolt the grinder to it. A belt driven one will work the best as you won't have to worry about breaking anything like a drive or coupler. You will need at least a 1/3 hp electric motor with about a 3 or 4 inch pulley and a pulley to bolt onto the grinder that is much larger in size like about 10 inches or better. This will give you more torque to beter chew threw the tough stuff (depending on how you clean your critters). If you mount the grinder side of the motor to a hinge, then mount the hinge to the plastic, you will be able to remove the belt and disassemble everything much more easily. We run a little "binder" with a spring over the whole motor to tighten everything up during run time. Wire your motor to a light switch that you also mount to the plastic near the motor and if you can get a 110V foot pedal from a sewing machine. Then the guy doing the stuffing (if you will stuff with it too which you can and might I add works great with the foot pedal) can trigger the grinder stuffer hands free! Maybe I should patent this? Seriously though, works phenomenally well and can be done pretty cheap. BTW, I think the grinder is a model 32? just to give you a HP to grinder ratio if that makes sense. Older than the hills and has probably ground and stuffed a 100 deer in the last 20 years. Hope this helps!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I used these plans - http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html

I kept to the plans with the exception of using a #32 grinder instead of a #22. Here are a few pics of one I made 8 or 9 years ago.







Here is a stainless steel meat tray we added to it - http://www.sausagemaker.com/63209stainl ... inder.aspx


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Another option for consideration is to go to an overhead door company and see what they have for used motors. Those motors are stepped down - they are what are being used to get your electric garage door to go up and down. I used one of these to adapt to a #32 grinder 20 years ago and have used it every year since - don't even want to guess how many 1000's of pounds we have put through it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

liljoe said:


> Another option for consideration is to go to an overhead door company and see what they have for used motors. Those motors are stepped down - they are what are being used to get your electric garage door to go up and down. I used one of these to adapt to a #32 grinder 20 years ago and have used it every year since - don't even want to guess how many 1000's of pounds we have put through it.


From what I can find, garage door opener motors run at approx. 73 RPM's, which is about the perfect grinder speed. So if that is in fact true, it would make a great grinder motor since you would not have to slow it down with belts, pulleys or a gear reduction box.


----------



## Carsonnleo (May 9, 2017)

In my view, you can sell it and instead of buy the electric meat grinder.


----------

